# Whats For Dinner?!



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm getting 3 or 4 babies and curious what to feed them. And how often??


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

There's another thread similar to your right now http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202660-help-with-frozen-food/ It lists a bunch of acceptable foods







With juvies it is best to feed them 2-3 times per day







You can also feed them bloodworms, brine shrimp and pellets.


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

They will eat like pigs !!!


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I witnessed a tug-a-war yesterday lol


----------

